# Last Crappies for a while



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggest 5 weighed 6.5 pounds which aint a bad weight for mid June. Ive Had my new knee 3 months now and it feels fantastic but to get to where I need to be, ill head back to Mayo in a couple weeks and let them replace the left one. By October I should be good as new!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good news Kevin, I was wondering about that knee. Good luck on the next one. Nice dinner btw.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Great fish..Hope the Left knee goes as well as the right
🙏


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Stud crappie for sure. Glad your surgery was a success, and hope the next one goes as well. Give Dumplin my love.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Stud crappie for sure. Glad your surgery was a success, and hope the next one goes as well. Give Dumplin my love.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Good Luck with you next surgery, now you know what to expect


----------



## dave (May 3, 2009)

I need two new knees. Just can't slow down long enough to get it done. What should i expect and who does the best job. Thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

dave said:


> I need two new knees. Just can't slow down long enough to get it done. What should i expect and who does the best job. Thanks


I am probably not the guy to ask lol. Had both scheduled at Andrews last year. Honestly. They made a total mess of the first one and it took 5 surgeries and 15 months of total hell before I went to the Mayo clinic in Jacksonville to get the first one straightened out in mid March. Most people have good luck there but in my opinion if something goes wrong your in trouble. Good luck!


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck with the knees. I've had many friends go through knee replacement - my dad too. Much improvement for them.

Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------

